# [November 29, 2014] Indiana State (7-5) vs Eastern Kentucky (9-3)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs. *



*

Indiana State Sycamores (7-5, 4-4 MVFC) vs. Eastern Kentucky Colonels (9-3, 6-2 OVC)

Roy Kidd Stadium - Richmond, KY
Saturday, November 29 2014 
Kickoff: 1:00pm EST*​


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Bluethunder

Not only did we get in, I would argue we have a pretty favorable draw.  None of the games are easy at this point, but the winner of our game plays the #8 seed.  Contrast that with South Dakota State who would have to go to North Dakota State if they win.  Tough.  I will take our draw.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Let's get it done Sycamores!!!  PROVE IT!!!


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bluethunder said:


> Not only did we get in, I would argue we have a pretty favorable draw.  None of the games are easy at this point, but the winner of our game plays the #8 seed.  Contrast that with South Dakota State who would have to go to North Dakota State if they win.  Tough.  I will take our draw.



Absolutely!  Win and we get # 8 seed.  The EKU game is 'close' and the (potential) 2nd game is driving distance!  

Hope the SycamoreNation represents well!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Not only did we get in, I would argue we have a pretty favorable draw.  None of the games are easy at this point, but the winner of our game plays the #8 seed.  Contrast that with South Dakota State who would have to go to North Dakota State if they win.  Tough.  I will take our draw.



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

State's website says ticket information will be coming soon. Here is what the EKU website says:*

Ticket Information*
EKU season ticket holders can purchase their seats they currently hold until Tuesday at 5 p.m.  After that time, any fan can purchase all available seats online by going to EKUSports.com and clicking on the tab – 'Purchase Tickets.' The EKU athletics ticket office in Room 105 of Alumni Coliseum will be open Monday through Wednesday from 8:30 a.m. to 5 p.m. The ticket office will also be open Friday from 8:30 a.m. to 5 p.m. Ticket windows open at Roy Kidd Stadium on Saturday at 11:30 a.m. 

Tickets sell for $25.00 each for chair back and box seats, and $15.00 for lower deck reserved seats.

http://www.ekusports.com/news/2014/11/23/FOOTBALL_1123143125.aspx


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Bluethunder said:


> Not only did we get in, I would argue we have a pretty favorable draw.  None of the games are easy at this point, but the winner of our game plays the #8 seed.  Contrast that with South Dakota State who would have to go to North Dakota State if they win.  Tough.  I will take our draw.



Yep.  Gotta win the first one, though.  But you're spot on!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just booked my hotel for Friday night in Lexington. Will see some of you crazy sonuvabitches there!

Staying at the Griffin Gate Marriott in Lexington on Friday night.


----------



## STATE Fan 95

Can we say we are going dancing?    What a great boost for the program.   This should help with recruiting and to think we are only losing 9 seniors.   Way to prove it!!


----------



## ISU02

Wouldn't miss it for the world, and being in Lexington makes my commute from Louisville that much easier.  Like to meet some of you face to face.  I know right now it will be me and the wife, but I'm hoping to gather up a few more Alums.  Yesterday's lose hurt, but this makes up for it.  Eastern Kentucky won't be an easy victory, but if there is a will there's a way, all they have to do is "prove it."


----------



## sskaggs

Sorry if this has already been posted, but I saw this article in the Courier that I thought was interesting (particularly the part about the EKU quarterback).

http://www.courier-journal.com/story/sports/college/kentuckiana/2014/11/23/eku-face-indiana-state-fcs-playoffs/19444175/

Before I even read of this injury, I was wondering about EKU scheduling Florida so late in the year with the risk of injury that comes with playing those types of games.


----------



## EKU Toss Sweep

Welcome back to the party!  EKU had our own long absence as well that was broken only a few years ago.

Looking forward to seeing many of you this weekend in Richmond for the game.  How well do you typically travel and will the first trip back to the playoffs bring out more travelers for you.

As to the post above, we all worried about the late season game with the Gators but you've got to pay the bills.  We've played 2 QB's all year.  Looks like we are now down to 1.  Everybody is a little nicked up by the time you've played 12 games.  You just hate to lose a QB.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

EKU Toss Sweep said:


> Welcome back to the party!  EKU had our own long absence as well that was broken only a few years ago.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing many of you this weekend in Richmond for the game.  How well do you typically travel and will the first trip back to the playoffs bring out more travelers for you.
> 
> As to the post above, we all worried about the late season game with the Gators but you've got to pay the bills.  We've played 2 QB's all year.  Looks like we are now down to 1.  Everybody is a little nicked up by the time you've played 12 games.  You just hate to lose a QB.



Thanks, and welcome to SycamorePride.com!  We're thrilled to be in at long last!  I have no idea how well we'll travel, if we get a couple hundred I'd be pretty happy, especially on Thanksgiving weekend.

Tough luck with your QB.  That really sucks, but you're right - you have to pay the bills.

Here's to a great game!


----------



## niklz62

I'm trying to make the trip.  Not sure if I should stay in Lexington or Richmond. 

I watched the first half of the EIU EKU game and turned it off because of the score (EIU sounded dominant). Then got in my truck for a drive home and was stunned to hear the score.  EIU ended up coming back and fumbling in OT which is usually the kiss of death in OT


----------



## sskaggs

Seems I'm in a posting mood.  Here is a link to the EKU stats for the year:

http://www.ekusports.com/cumestats.aspx?path=football&year=2014


----------



## EKU Toss Sweep

niklz62 said:


> I'm trying to make the trip.  Not sure if I should stay in Lexington or Richmond.



Lexington will give you more choices and options, but nobody in Lexington will give 2 cents about the game.  It's a UK state and Lexington is obviously a UK town.  I live in Lexington and will make the short drive down early Saturday to tailgate.  If I were coming from out of town, I would stay in Richmond.  

Not sure what the tailgate will be on Saturday as Turkey Day always puts a hurt on our attendance.  The dorms will still be closed.  Park in the Alumni Coliseum lot and plan to find us in the Colonel Club lot to talk a little football and share a little good Kentucky Bourbon (if you are so inclined).


----------



## ISUCC

*Ticket ordering info for game at EKU, phone lines are open now.*

on twitter just now


@IndianaStateFB @ EKU tickets will be $15 each for general admission. To order, call the Hulman Center at 812-237-3737 tomorrow at 10am.— SAF (@ISUSAF) November 24, 2014


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> I'm trying to make the trip.  Not sure if I should stay in Lexington or Richmond.
> 
> I watched the first half of the EIU EKU game and turned it off because of the score (EIU sounded dominant). Then got in my truck for a drive home and was stunned to hear the score.  EIU ended up coming back and fumbling in OT which is usually the kiss of death in OT


I'm staying in Lexington as the wifey's cousin is driving there and taking the wife off my hands. Win win as the wife gives me shot because I'm too loud for her liking at games.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> I'm staying in Lexington as the wifey's cousin is driving there and taking the wife off my hands. Win win as the wife gives me shot because *I'm too loud for her liking at game*s.



i was told that if i was going to act like I do my wife would no longer be going to games with me.

I feel like I'm just giving pointers to the refs


----------



## bigsportsfan

niklz62 said:


> i was told that if i was going to act like I do my wife would no longer be going to games with me.
> 
> I feel like I'm just giving pointers to the refs



Three of the last four weeks, the refs have needed the help. Youngstown refs were good, others were AWFUL. Regardless of whether we won or lost. Hoping we get one of the higher rated crews for this week.


----------



## niklz62

bigsportsfan said:


> Three of the last four weeks, the refs have needed the help. Youngstown refs were good, others were AWFUL. Regardless of whether we won or lost. Hoping we get one of the higher rated crews for this week.



I heard they assign refs from outside the conferences of the  teams playing


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I will be in Fort Wayne on Saturday for Thanksgiving with my family but I will no doubt be watching! Wish I could make the trip, but not going to be able to pull it off.


----------



## Bam

HEllo!!!


----------



## bigsportsfan

niklz62 said:


> I heard they assign refs from outside the conferences of the  teams playing



Thank goodness.


----------



## ISUCC

EKU message board, we both know we're in for a difficult game, neither team has won a playoff game in a LONG time

http://www.maroon-nation.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=4


----------



## mohoops247

Thanks for posting that info. We'll be calling at 10!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ISUCC

10:00, start calling if you're going to the game.


----------



## mohoops247

Ours are bought... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niklz62

someone did my job for me.  Stats for all the playoff teams.

http://www.anygivensaturday.com/showthread.php?165294-Selective-Stat-Comparisons-of-Playoff-Teams


----------



## ISUCC

niklz62 said:


> someone did my job for me.  Stats for all the playoff teams.
> 
> http://www.anygivensaturday.com/showthread.php?165294-Selective-Stat-Comparisons-of-Playoff-Teams



man, we have GOT to do better with penalties if we expect to win Saturday. Sure hope we don't have a bunch more personal foul, drive killing penalties this weekend. We're way near the bottom of that stat


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Wow, those stats show me that we walk a thin line.  We could just as easily be 3-9 as we could be 9-3.  We have very little margin for error, so we'll have to be at our best to advance.  They can do it, but they'll have to be *dialed in totally this week*.


----------



## ISUCC

IndyTreeFan said:


> Wow, those stats show me that we walk a thin line.  We could just as easily be 3-9 as we could be 9-3.  We have very little margin for error, so we'll have to be at our best to advance.  They can do it, but they'll have to be *dialed in totally this week*.



our scoring differential is only 1.3, so yeah, we've walked a thin line this season.


----------



## GuardShock

Well. EKU does not look to be amazing.. This is definitely a winnable game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> Wow, those stats show me that we walk a thin line.  We could just as easily be 3-9 as we could be 9-3.  We have very little margin for error, so we'll have to be at our best to advance.  They can do it, but they'll have to be *dialed in totally this week*.





ISUCC said:


> our scoring differential is only 1.3, so yeah, we've walked a thin line this season.



Keep in mind we played the #1 SOS in all of FCS. So while we've struggled offensively, that has to factor into the equation.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Keep in mind we played the #1 SOS in all of FCS. So while we've struggled offensively, that has to factor into the equation.



True, and hopefully that fact alone gives us a leg up on the Colonels.


----------



## new sycamore fan

They have a horse of a running back, which we have had trouble with all season.  Our front 7 on defense better buckle it up and come to play.  I'm sure if their primary QB is out they will be riding the running back, who is a transfer from Kentucky and has had a great season.  Was the National Offensive Player of the Week a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## OX 92

I go to Richmond once a month to call on the lead industry.  I have family in so I am doubtful on going.  The Holiday Inn express is a good hotel.  The best deal is the Quality Inn, which last year was a Jamison Inn.  Low cost and Jamison quality.  It's close to a BW and outdoor mall with movie theater etc.  Their is also a great bar called Gilliam' s past the stadium I. The old Richmond Mall.  Richmond will be what you want it to be, talk to people, they are friendly and give you Info.. Most are UK fans anyway


----------



## Bam

OX 92 said:


> I go to Richmond once a month to call on the lead industry.  I have family in so I am doubtful on going.  The Holiday Inn express is a good hotel.  The best deal is the Quality Inn, which last year was a Jamison Inn.  Low cost and Jamison quality.  It's close to a BW and outdoor mall with movie theater etc.  Their is also a great bar called Gilliam' s past the stadium I. The old Richmond Mall.  Richmond will be what you want it to be, talk to people, they are friendly and give you Info.. *Most are UK fans anyway*



:nono:


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Going forward we better get the running game in gear for obvious reasons.


----------



## rsperge

Go Big Blue, Sycamores, we can win a couple here....its been a long time


----------



## BrokerZ

Does anyone know if this game will be available to watch online, or possibly TV?

Some of my favorite teams have exercised their playoff deamons this year.  First the Royals and now ISU football!


----------



## niklz62

BrokerZ said:


> Does anyone know if this game will be available to watch online, or possibly TV?
> 
> Some of my favorite teams have exercised their playoff deamons this year.  First the Royals and now ISU football!



ESPN3

and you might be able to order it PPV for like $24.  Directv has had all the games on espn3 on the espn gameplan package.


----------



## OX 92

Bam said:


> :nono:



Sorry Bam,,  I love Richmond but hope we win.  Great Safety and Fire program at EKU but you have to admit--- you get sick of seeing UK and a UT shirts on your campus.  I know I would go blastic when I saw an IU shirt on mine.  I think its a little more rare now, but your what 18 miles from Rupp?


----------



## niklz62

how much and what were options??


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

niklz62 said:


> how much and what were options??



Ticket cost is $15 and $25.  If you buy through the Hulman Center you need to pick them up at Will Call in KY.  We bought ours today.


----------



## quickdraw

My daughter got a message(Facebook, I think) from ISU saying that ISU students can get in free with a valid ISU Student ID at the Stadium Box Office at EKU.


----------



## ISUCC

I asked ticket office lady how many we'd sold. Sounds like we're selling alot


----------



## FGColonel

Greetings from EKU.  Hope you all have a safe trip down. I will be glad to answer any questions about our fair city of Richmond, EKU or our  team.  Be glad to answer any questions, point out or give recommendations concerning Lodging, restaurants, or shopping and directions to any of the mentioned.. We want your stay to be comfortable. After all the game will be painful enough for you guys:smile: Looking forward to a good game. We think we match up well with the Sycamores, just as you feel the same I am sure.  As mentioned in a previous post, Yes we have a stud of a RB. Leads the OVC and ranked in the nation. We also have some very talented, very fast and very tall WRs. Our QB is hurt but his backup started several games early on and has taken a lot of snaps this year. He is not as athletic as McClain but the better Passer of the two. We hope to run the ball a lot so hopefully this will not be a factor for us. OK Sycamores fire away...  any questions????

Someone did mention Gillum's Sports Bar in an earlier post. It is owned and operated by former EKU QB Jeff Gillum. It is a great place. Friendly and great food. Award winning Pizza. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Bam

OX 92 said:


> Sorry Bam,,  I love Richmond but hope we win.  *Great Safety and Fire program *at EKU but you have to admit--- you get sick of seeing UK and a UT shirts on your campus.  I know I would go blastic when I saw an IU shirt on mine.  I think its a little more rare now, but your what 18 miles from Rupp?



Agreed I spent most of time in the Stratton Building (and T-Bombs, The Dog, etc. :cheers.  I am numb to the UK shirts/fans because I lived in Lex for a long time and that blue is annoying.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Tickets Available for FCS Playoff Game At Eastern Kentucky*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – For the first time in 30 years, the Indiana State football team has earned a spot in the FCS playoffs.  The Sycamores are set to face the Colonels of Eastern Kentucky on Saturday, November 29th in Richmond, Kentucky at 1 p.m. (ET).

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## bent20

Guessing others did, too, but got an email about the game and tickets from the ISU Alumni Association. Thought that was a great to see.


----------



## bent20

Prior to the Western Illinois game, I felt pretty good about our run defense. Now I really don't. Defensively we've been up and down. Underwood, Thurman and Sewall are some of the players to watch out for on our defense.

I'm more curious about the EKU defense. We don't have a very consistent run game, but at times we are very effective through the air. The offensive line has to do better than it did last week.


----------



## niklz62

just looking at their scores, they seem to give up points and put up points but the Jacksonville State score was 20-6

kind of weird, I would expect it to be higher for both teams


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Just hope EKU doesn't "want it more" like Western Illinois did.


----------



## niklz62

I'm saving Coach Sanford some time that he can use for coaching.  Here is the necessary quote for the newspaper articles

EKU is an excellent football team that has had some big wins.  They have a great running back......

Todd Golden can just use the coach-speak filler for the rest.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Well, when asked who wanted it more, they could use the old Larry Bird line, "No, we wanted it.  They just played better."

There, problem solved...


----------



## EmDiggy

*Football Gameplan's 2014 FCS Playoff Wraparound - Indiana St vs EKU*

FBGP's 2014 FCS Playoff Wraparound - ISU vs EKU

Good morning Sycamore fans! Good luck this week!

Em


----------



## bent20

niklz62 said:


> just looking at their scores, they seem to give up points and put up points but the Jacksonville State score was 20-6
> 
> kind of weird, I would expect it to be higher for both teams



Looking at their scores and knowing what I do about our team it seems we're both inconsistent, but find a way to win more often than not. Could make for an interesting game Saturday.


----------



## mohoops247

bent20 said:


> Guessing others did, too, but got an email about the game and tickets from the ISU Alumni Association. Thought that was a great to see.



Yep and info on the pre-game reception in Richmond. Excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niklz62

You can see replays of games on http://ovcdigitalnetwork.com

click on demand and filter football.


----------



## FGColonel

We have played with a lot of injuries this year. At one point we were playing only one starter in the entire defensive backfield.  Our FB ( trans from Tennessee) is a beast but has missed several games hurt. Center broke his hand, guard  a hamstring  and WR. knee. We lost our Sam LB for the year a couple games back.   Not making excuses . All teams at the FCS level face that at some time,  but that has had a lot to do with our inconsistency. Most of the starters should be rested ( hardly any played in the second half at Florida last week ) and healed  for Saturday. Should be a great game.


----------



## niklz62

I think it is critical for our offense needs to come out and have success on the first couple possessions.  I think our D needs to be making first contact with the running back in the backfield regularly.  I'd imagine he is good if he is a Walter Payton watch list guy so we need to keep him from having big rips.


----------



## FGColonel

niklz62 said:


> I'd imagine he is good if he is a Walter Payton watch list guy so we need to keep him from having big rips.



Number 11 in rushing in FCS and just played a short while in last weeks game. He only had 8 carries. We think he is ONE of the best in the country. BUT, DyShawn will be the first to say he is only as good as his O Line. While not entirely true, our O line will have to play well if we are to win Saturday.

The best part for us is that he will be back next year along with 4 of the 5 starters on the O line.


----------



## niklz62

Ive seen screen caps of ISU being 3 point favorites but when I look it's not there.

This is the first time that I can recall being a favorite vs a team that is ranked higher than us in the TSN poll.

This surprises me because for FCS, I just assumed they took the home team -3 then adjusted for a poll ranking.


----------



## Bam

niklz62 said:


> Ive seen screen caps of ISU being 3 point favorites but when I look it's not there.
> 
> This is the first time that I can recall being a favorite vs a team that is ranked higher than us in the TSN poll.
> 
> This surprises me because for FCS, I just assumed they took the home team -3 then adjusted for a poll ranking.



I did some redneck math off of the Sagarin ratings and noticed his spread.  :einstein: That counted in EKU +3 for being at home.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Football Playoff Central: Indiana State Returns To Postseason Play Saturday At Easter*






The No. 21/25 Indiana State Sycamores begin their 2014 NCAA FCS Playoff journey when they travel to No. 16/18 Eastern Kentucky on Saturday, November 29. Kick-off is set for 1:04 p.m. (ET) and will be televised worldwide on ESPN3 and the WatchESPN app.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> Ive seen screen caps of ISU being 3 point favorites but when I look it's not there.
> 
> This is the first time that I can recall being a favorite vs a team that is ranked higher than us in the TSN poll.
> 
> This surprises me because for FCS, I just assumed they took the home team -3 then adjusted for a poll ranking.



http://www.lasvegassportsbetting.com/NCAA-College-Football-Odds-and-Lines_P3541.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Updated forecast is cloudy skies, high of 52 degrees with 20% chance of rain. SSW Winds of 10-20mph.


----------



## Bam

Jason Svoboda said:


> Updated forecast is cloudy skies, high of 52 degrees with 20% chance of rain. SSW Winds of 10-20mph.



Be ready for a steady breeze.  The weather at The Kidd can get interesting this time of year.  :takeoff:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bam said:


> Be ready for a steady breeze.  The weather at The Kidd can get interesting this time of year.  :takeoff:



I'm going to guess your field runs North-South like most and not East-West like ours? I'll kindly take that over sitting in a stadium that blocks the Sun and is essentially a wind tunnel.


----------



## ISUCC

Jason Svoboda said:


> I'm going to guess your field runs North-South like most and not East-West like ours? I'll kindly take that over sitting in a stadium that blocks the Sun and is essentially a wind tunnel.



just looked on google maps, it runs slightly northeast to slightly southwest, not quite straight north-south


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> just looked on google maps, it runs slightly northeast to slightly southwest, not quite straight north-south



So what you're saying is that 52 will feel like 42 instead of 50 feeling like -10 below in ours?


----------



## ISUCC

Jason Svoboda said:


> So what you're saying is that 52 will feel like 42 instead of 50 feeling like -10 below in ours?



I hope, right now there is no wind in the forecast for Saturday down there, which I think favors us and our passing game. We just can't have 3 & outs the first few series like we've seemed to have done in recent games. Get the ball our first possession and score right away.


----------



## new sycamore fan

They'll be in maroon uniforms, so maybe we can come out and play like we did against the last team that wore their home maroon's??  Best start of the year against SIU--GO SYCAMORES!!


----------



## niklz62

new sycamore fan said:


> They'll be in maroon uniforms, so maybe we can come out and play like we did against the last team that wore their home maroon's??  Best start of the year against SIU--GO SYCAMORES!!



They might be comparable teams


----------



## Jason Svoboda

new sycamore fan said:


> They'll be in maroon uniforms, so maybe we can come out and play like we did against the last team that wore their home maroon's??  Best start of the year against SIU--GO SYCAMORES!!



I dig the vibe you are laying down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> They might be comparable teams



I imagine they will embrace the run. No clue why SIU didn't run more.


----------



## EKU Toss Sweep

Just curious, where are you guys setting up the Sycamore pre-game reception?  

Safe travels and we look forward to seeing you in Richmond this weekend.  I think this sets up as a great game.  Should be fun!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

EKU Toss Sweep said:


> Just curious, where are you guys setting up the Sycamore pre-game reception?
> 
> Safe travels and we look forward to seeing you in Richmond this weekend.  I think this sets up as a great game.  Should be fun!


Paddy Wagon


----------



## EKU Toss Sweep

Jason Svoboda said:


> Paddy Wagon



Good choice.  I may wind up there after this one.


----------



## ISUCC

Looks like Ball State will defeat Bowling Green and end the season 5-7 and 4-4 in the MAC, good for them.


----------



## Bam

ISUCC said:


> Looks like Ball State will defeat Bowling Green and end the season 5-7 and 4-4 in the MAC, good for them.



Another one up on EKU.  The fellas beat Miami oh who finished finished  2-10 and ISU smoked TTU so good luck vs  'Nooga.


----------



## niklz62

Bam said:


> Another one up on EKU.  The fellas beat Miami oh who finished finished  2-10 and ISU smoked TTU so good luck vs  'Nooga.



I'm cautiously optimistic. Sometimes the match ups don't work out


----------



## Bam

EKU is one year away from making a run.  The lose of McClain and others will be too much to make up.   ISU by 10+


----------



## niklz62

Bam said:


> EKU is one year away from making a run.  The lose of McClain and others will be too much to make up.   ISU by 10+



What all starters are out for EKU? 

On a side note, I don't remember a time when I wish Friday would get over. Maybe 30 years ago when Christmas was on a Saturday??


----------



## new sycamore fan

Down in Richmond getting ready to hit the town. Clear, no wind and mid 30s. I could go for this weather tomorrow!  Go Sycs!


----------



## Bam

niklz62 said:


> What all starters are out for EKU?
> 
> On a side note, I don't remember a time when I wish Friday would get over. Maybe 30 years ago when Christmas was on a Saturday??



QB, TE, KR, stud FB.  WOW!   Too much talent missing for the maroons!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

That is quite a few injuries. I'm sure the next men up will be hyped to play.


----------



## EKU Toss Sweep

Everybody has injuries by the time you have played 12.  I'm sure the Sycamores have their share as well.  Yes, next man up will be ready to go and Coney has had plenty of snaps at QB through the season.  We'll have a few back that were held out at Florida last week.  Expecting TE back and hopeful about FB.

Welcome to The Kidd.  Looking forward to getting this one started!


----------



## new sycamore fan

Came to KY to sample the bourbans and haven't been disappointed. Go Sycamores!


----------



## mohoops247

Game Day!!!! 1:00 can't get here soon enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuman

*Keys to victory!*

1) Defense must get back to playing with an attitude (Cabral and Mills will have them ready)
2) Special teams must make a big play and not give up any. (Young Deberry coach will have them ready)
3) Mike Perish's ability to audible out of a bad play call.


----------



## ISUCC

let's go ISU football! Take away the bad taste in our mouths left from ISU basketball!


----------



## ISUCC

I will add ELIMINATE STUPID penalties as well!


----------



## niklz62

What's the crowd like?


----------



## niklz62

Camera angle is awful


----------



## GuardShock

Saw one glimpse of the crowd and man.. You can tell that they really don't care about their football. I can't say much though. Ours would look similar if we had a playoff game here.


----------



## BlueBleeder

I guess we can look forward to post game comments of "they just wanted it more than we did" again.  What a sad sad sports weekend.


----------



## ISUCC

un fricking believable start, wake up ISU, the game started 30 minutes ago!


----------



## BlueBleeder

niklz62 said:


> Camera angle is awful



Matches our defensive effort.....ah hell who am i kidding our offensive effort too!


----------



## niklz62

There the iSU fans I miss


----------



## ISUCC

we have the tailwind for the next 2 quarters, we'd better use it!


----------



## GuardShock

Hoolldddd up. Other than the AJ Johnson drop, that wind is KILLING US.  They said something like a 30 mph wind.. Uhmm.. Bye Bye passing game when it it. That punt by Umeh? 14 yards because of the wind. Now, if we don't score a touchdown or two in the second quarter. Then I'll agree with you.


----------



## niklz62

ISUCC said:


> we have the tailwind for the next 2 quarters, we'd better use it!


EKU will have wind choice in 3rd. They could take it in 4th


----------



## GuardShock

well, fuck.


----------



## GuardShock

Parish kinda stared down the receiver that on 3rd and 1. Bad decision there. That safety definitely sniffed that play out. I know he had to get the ball out quick but they didn't blitz him at all. Could have taken more time.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

I think they are playing in the same weather conditions that we are, it is not the weather! We are too one dimensional pass it or die. Running games will prevail in these conditions.


----------



## GuardShock

SycamoreFan317 said:


> I think they are playing in the same weather conditions that we are, it is not the weather! We are too one dimensional pass it or die. Running games will prevail in these conditions.



Okay but the 2nd quarter just started and did you see EKU's punt just now? How about the whole last series? They moved the chains one time. The QB over threw his receivers twice. Wind plays a big factor. Give em a break.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

GuardShock said:


> Okay but the 2nd quarter just started and did you see EKU's punt just now? How about the whole last series? They moved the chains one time. The QB over threw his receivers twice. Wind plays a big factor. Give em a break.



We shall see.


----------



## GuardShock

Aj Johnson, LVP of the first half..


----------



## ISUCC

we have to get 7 here, no other option IMO


----------



## Gotta Hav

I'm looking for a 2nd half comeback from our guys and the coaching staff!  

They've done it before, and they can do it again.  Go Sycamores!!!


----------



## Gotta Hav

Touchdown ISU!!!!

7 - 16 at the half.


----------



## GuardShock

I'm gonna stop complaining. The more I complained the worse we did. lol.


----------



## BlueBleeder

niklz62 said:


> There the iSU fans I miss



So sorry if you don't like a non-sugar coated, call it like i see it approach.  We have had a good season, but we shitting it away when we need to be playing our best.  So far we are far from our best.


----------



## BlueBleeder

Not all of us are perfect, let the bad stuff roll off your shoulder people.  I hate losing, it makes my blood boil and i get real pissed off.  Better to vent here than take it out on family.


----------



## niklz62

BlueBleeder said:


> So sorry if you don't like a non-sugar coated, call it like i see it approach.  We have had a good season, but we shitting it away when we need to be playing our best.  So far we are far from our best.



I'm not saying we are playing good. 1st qtr was terrible including not running the clock down each play with our next to last possession.  We have to mitigate the qtrs we play against the wind and exploit it. Johnson needs to catch the damn ball before he runs and the o-line needs to get a push (which I'm not expecting).


----------



## niklz62

BlueBleeder said:


> Not all of us are perfect, let the bad stuff roll off your shoulder people.  I hate losing, it makes my blood boil and i get real pissed off.  Better to vent here than take it out on family.



My family already went back upstairs lol


----------



## GuardShock

AJ Johnson LVP still...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I feel like this game is ours - if we just take it.


----------



## niklz62

Need at least 1 more this qtr


----------



## Gotta Hav

17 - 16 with 3:35 to go in the 3rd.   

Nice comeback!!!


----------



## ISUCC

YES!!! MUST keep scoring!!!!!


----------



## ISUCC

YES!! That's what I'm talking about Mark Sewall!!!!!


----------



## Gotta Hav

31 - 16 ISU!!!

Perish to Owens pass for 38 yard TD pass. Kick good.

Sewall interception with 48 yard return for TD. Kick good.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Go Trees!

Way to much carping from eku talking heads... claiming Sewall should be tossed for "targeting"

good hit by Sewall, no way a player can stop momentum when a opposing runner slides that late


----------



## bent20

Really incredible comeback. Go Sycs!


----------



## SouthernForest

4Q_iu said:


> Go Trees!
> 
> Way to much carping from eku talking heads... claiming Sewall should be tossed for "targeting"



That's just wishful thinking on their part.  It's all they have to hang their hat on since the wheels seem to have come off in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Gotta Hav

With 12 minutes to go in the 4th  ISU 31 EKU 16.


----------



## ISUCC

score here and ice it Sycamores!


----------



## treeman

been watching this one periodically. are we about to get our first post season win in any sport in how long??????? :yahoo::spiritfingers::wordyo::tongue::spaz:


----------



## SouthernForest

That was a bonehead play on 4th down.  Either sneak it or kick it.  That play took too long to develop.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Heck of a game so far by Perish and his receiving corps.    34 - 53, 336 yards, 2 INT, 3 TD's


----------



## meistro

wonder why we didn't kick a field goal there?


----------



## SouthernForest

The D just bailed us out of a bad decision on 4th down.  That safety pretty much ices it.  I'm looking at making the drive to Chattanooga next weekend.


----------



## 4Q_iu

SouthernForest said:


> The D just bailed us out of a bad decision on 4th down.  That safety pretty much ices it.  I'm looking at making the drive to Chattanooga next weekend.



Def holding bails us out of 3 INT for Perish.

RUN THE BALL!

RUN DOWN THE CLOCK


----------



## 4Q_iu

EKU calls 3rd TO

Heidorn kicks FG!   36-16!

On To CHATTANOOGA!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

EKU had a chance to put us on the ropes early and they settled for FGs insted and of Tuddys and that will come back to haunt you! 

Our D buckled down in the second half - we got a pass rush in the second half and it changed the game. 

Thought Perish (obviously) found a nice groove in the 2nd half and that was the end of the game!! 

Awesome win, happy with that effort!!


----------



## SouthernForest

Nothing like a QB sack on the last play of the game.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

WAY TO GO TREES!


----------



## meistro

Roll Trees!


----------



## rsperge

Wholy Cow ! Do you believe ?  Great job Sycamores


----------



## treeman

HUGE WIN FOR THE PROGRAM!!!!! it feels good to finally get that post season win! great win for the MVFC too as we continue to flex our muscles!


----------



## meistro

BlueBleeder said:


> I guess we can look forward to post game comments of "they just wanted it more than we did" again.  What a sad sad sports weekend.



The team must have heard you. Great comeback guys, glad you didn't quit like some fans did.


----------



## mohoops247

Enough said!


----------



## niklz62

SDSU vs Montana St game looks uncomfortable


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Who's going to Chatanoga?!?! Imma try and make that trip work!!


----------



## 4Q_iu

Great comeback guys!  Congrats on the win -- on to Chattanooga and another win!


----------



## sycamore tuff

Thanks young men  I have waited a long time.  Maybe I can finally put to rest 1984.  I wish I could have made the trip but I had to work this weekend and my son has a basketball game tonight.  Again thank you so much for representing our University in a manner which makes us all proud.  Go Sycamores!


----------



## BrokerZ

Way to go Sycamores!!! So proud, so proud to be a Tree today!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

This team makes me proud to be a Tree!  They showed incredible heart and the staff made great adjustments! They just got better and better as the game went on. Someone on AGS said it, "the D played with hate" in the second half!   Gotta love that kind of intensity!!!

Thank you Trees!   MARCH ON to Chattanooga!!!


----------



## Sycamorehank

*What a difference a few years makes*

Day 29: I'm thankful for an ISU Playoff Win! When I was a student there during my undergrad (2005-2009) they had the longest losing streak in the country and students wrote letters to the editor asking for the program to be disbanded. And not 10 years later they are moving on to the 2nd round of the playoffs ‪Take that in your pipes and smoke it haters! #‎GoSycamores‬ ‪#‎ProudToBeATree‬


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Record Setting Day For Mike Perish & Connor Underwood Paves Way To Playoff Victory*






Indiana State earned its first NCAA FCS Playoff victory since 1983 with a 36-16 come-from-behind victory over No. 16/18 Eastern Kentucky on a windy afternoon at Roy Kidd Stadium. The Sycamores roared back from a 16-point deficit -- the third largest comeback by a MVFC team in the playoffs -- to score the final 36 points in the contest.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## niklz62

Another funny Playoff story maybe you guys will like..

My dad calls me after the game. Asks what the final score was.  I say "36-16".  He doesn't change tone, and says "well, their O-line looked big on my phone"

A few seconds of silence....I say "no we won 36-16". He sounded surprised,  I didn't realize he didn't check the score while he was at work. 

He said "we were so busy I didn't see anything after the 1st qtr"


----------



## GuardShock

Did you guys see the stop Underwood did roughly 3rd Quarter? Wide receiver was scrambling and he put his shoulder into his chest and laid that kid out. Man. He has the talent to be drafted into the NFL. I love that kid.


----------



## Isuman

1) check after quarter 1
2) did not give up any
3) he had to do it well but maybe a little pass heavy


----------



## Isuman

Turning point of the game?


----------



## The Chop

Siri says it's 423 miles from the Haute to Choo Choo town


----------



## The Chop

Just got back to Etown Ky from the game. Great to see people  at the pre game reception at the Paddy Wagon. Great venue to host us. Congrats to them.People at EKU couldn't have been nicer. AD went out of his way to get us directed with a personal escort thru the EKU players running thru their tunnel.The stadium was new and well thought out. Sycamore's effort on D was TREEMENDOUS.They simply played their butts off. About 2/3 of the way thru the 2nd quarter the offense kicked it into high gear and after halftime it was lights out. Great effort


----------



## ST_Lawson

Congrats Sycamores! Proving you guys belong and showing the strength of the MVFC in the process. Time to take the steam outta the choo-choos.


----------



## mohoops247

Isuman said:


> Turning point of the game?



No doubt about it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotta Hav

And a big shout out to the FCS Committee who selected ISU to be in the playoffs....maybe weren't an easy choice for them, I don't know....but in the end...they must have known that we were  a great choice to make.

My first thought after the win?  How long does Sanford stay before he's Cherry picked away from us for greener pastures, and a bigger paycheck.

If he goes, he definitely deserved the promotion back to FBS ball!!!


----------



## BlueBleeder

meistro said:


> The team must have heard you. Great comeback guys, glad you didn't quit like some fans did.



What a comeback.  You could have never seen that change coming....if you say you did you are a liar.  I was frustrated with our performance to that point and was showing it.  They really made me look dumb....and i will take that every day of the week as long as we win!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

niklz62 said:


> Another funny Playoff story maybe you guys will like..
> 
> My dad calls me after the game. Asks what the final score was.  I say "36-16".  He doesn't change tone, and says "well, their O-line looked big on my phone"
> 
> A few seconds of silence....I say "no we won 36-16". He sounded surprised,  I didn't realize he didn't check the score while he was at work.
> 
> He said "we were so busy I didn't see anything after the 1st qtr"



Good stuff!!

We just got back from Fort Wayne and picked up our dog at my grandparents and I told old gramps that ISU won its football playoff game. 

He said, I know listened to the entire thing on the radio. Grandpa doesn't make it to many games anymore but he's always a fan! He's also and IU Basketball fan if you can believe that - we don't talk IU Basketball, needless to say.


----------



## niklz62

Defense could have held them to 9 if the umpire hadn't got a td breaking block for them

I don't know if you can put a helmet award on a ref hat but he gets one


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

BUILD THAT STADIUM>>>>>>>BUILD THAT STADIUM>>>>>>BUILD THAT STADIUM


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Chief_Quabachi said:


> BUILD THAT STADIUM>>>>>>>BUILD THAT STADIUM>>>>>>BUILD THAT STADIUM



Indoor...


----------



## Eleven

Agree...indoors.


----------



## Eleven

Northern Iowa is destroying a playoff perennial in Steven F Austin.  23-0 in the first  quarter


----------



## niklz62

Indoors works for me


----------



## Bluethunder

The kids just HAD to put up all the Christmas stuff today, so haven't had the chance to get on until now.

Not much to add that others havent already stated, but man that first quarter really challenged my blood pressure.  Would be lying if I said I wasn't worried when we went down by 16.  A lot of things seemed to change after Underwood destroyed their TE on 3rd down.  Really seemed to fire everyone up.  Holy cow that was a huge hit!

Not sure what Sanford was doing throwing so much under five minutes to go, but it ended up not costing us anything.  Made me pretty nervous though.

How fitting was it that Underwood gets a sack on the last play?

Congrats trees and lets keep it rollng into Tennessee.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> Def holding bails us out of 3 INT for Perish.
> 
> RUN THE BALL!
> 
> RUN DOWN THE CLOCK



Not a bail out. There is a reason our receiver wasn't anywhere near the ball. They got a way with a LOT of holding, much to be expected for a home game. Again, wish we got away with that stuff at Memorial. Jealous.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

The wind was brutal in that 1st quarter. I was happy as a lark to get out of there only being down 13. You literally couldn't throw more than 15 yards and forget about punting it. I think once our guys settled in, it was over. Goes for play calling, too. I thought it wasn't great in the first half. We honestly could have scored 50-60 had they tightened up execution.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Oh, and the folks in Lexington on Friday and Richmond today were all super friendly all the time. My wife couldn't quit commenting about it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Here were the few pics I snapped from today. Would have had more, but I was too busy being loud. Wife told me I had to apologize for anyone that was in our vicinity that didn't appreciate my comments. 


Sycamore convoy pulling out of the Marriott in Lexington. Going road dub hunting. #fcsplayoffs #mvfc #sycamorepride pic.twitter.com/69le5FrWId— SycamorePride.com (@sycamorepride) November 29, 2014




Good turn out at the Paddy Wagon on Richmond. We left a parting gift for Colonel fans. #fcsplayoffs #sycamorepride pic.twitter.com/83CrxnLJl0— SycamorePride.com (@sycamorepride) November 29, 2014




We up in here. Go #Sycamores #fcsplayoffs #mvfc #sycamorepride pic.twitter.com/vGlD9PykJR— SycamorePride.com (@sycamorepride) November 29, 2014




Scoreboard. We're going Moc hunting. #roaddub #fcsplayoffs #mvfc #sycamorepride pic.twitter.com/d0YCf5doDp— SycamorePride.com (@sycamorepride) November 29, 2014




The Alma Mater. #fcsplayoffs #sycamorepride pic.twitter.com/X4VFDelnG5— SycamorePride.com (@sycamorepride) November 29, 2014


----------



## niklz62

Finally get to play a good OVC team and Perish breaks the school record for passing yards and passes completed in a game.


----------



## bigsportsfan

I was very proud and impressed with our crowd today. What a great turnout, and what a great time!


----------



## BisonCardinal

Great game, Sycamores!  Did you spot them 16 just for fun?  Good luck next week with the Mocs.

Way to represent the Valley!


----------



## ISUCC

bigsportsfan said:


> I was very proud and impressed with our crowd today. What a great turnout, and what a great time!



How many ISU fans were there?


----------



## ISUCC

media

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_d337fdac-0799-5016-a19d-190749e7851f.html

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_450cbfaf-2e0e-572f-a1e7-587c75c61000.html

http://www.courier-journal.com/stor...iana-state-rallies-rip-eku-playoffs/19668901/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

You can get a sense of the crowd in this video. It is probably at 70-75% of what it was with 25-30% of the parents standing off to the side of the field ready to run on to celebrate with the kids/team. It was a good showing for it being Thanksgiving weekend with school on break.


----------



## FGColonel

Nice game guys. Good Luck in Chattanooga.


----------



## niklz62

So Mike Perish vs the OVC is 67 for 91 for 790yds this year.


----------



## blueblazer

niklz62 said:


> So Mike Perish vs the OVC is 67 for 91 for 790yds this year.


What a great year this kid has had....and still at it!


----------



## niklz62

Is there a highlight video for this game?


----------



## Bluethunder

niklz62 said:


> Is there a highlight video for this game?



Yes, it was the entire second half!  :laugh:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nothing like your former home paper being salty because you moved on and won. 

http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports...-sanford-guides-indiana-state-playoff-victory


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Nothing like your former home paper being salty because you moved on and won.
> 
> http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports...-sanford-guides-indiana-state-playoff-victory



What a dick.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> Is there a highlight video for this game?


Looks like the NCAA has your back.

http://www.ncaa.com/video/football/...kentucky-indiana-state-gamechanger-highlights


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Nothing like your former home paper being salty because you moved on and won.
> 
> http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports...-sanford-guides-indiana-state-playoff-victory



This Ron Kantowski seems like he has a real hardon for Sanford.  Sanford was the last marginally successful coach UNLV had and all this guy wants to do is crap on him and almost make fun of his success.  What a loser.


----------



## Bluethunder

Ahh, what passes for journalism in 2014.  All I ever hear is newspaper people lamenting the death of the print media, yet cannot figure out why people would put down a newspaper after they print an article such as this.

I can't imagine too many people who would pay a monthly subscription to read articles that have all the sarcasm, wit and insight of a 10th grade English term paper.

Stay classy Review Journal.


----------



## GuardShock

Jason Svoboda said:


> Nothing like your former home paper being salty because you moved on and won.
> 
> http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports...-sanford-guides-indiana-state-playoff-victory



Check out my comment.. Hahaha. Screw him.


----------



## GuardShock

Bluethunder said:


> Ahh, what passes for journalism in 2014.  All I ever hear is newspaper people lamenting the death of the print media, yet cannot figure out why people would put down a newspaper after they print an article such as this.
> 
> I can't imagine too many people who would pay a monthly subscription to read articles that have all the sarcasm, wit and insight of a 10th grade English term paper.
> 
> Stay classy Review Journal.



I feel like you're insulting 10th grade english.. I didn't know 10th grade english was that bad?!


----------



## niklz62

Ok, 2 things about the game that I questioned on the play calling...

1.  When we faked the punt, I thought we should have just went for it.  I love the aggressive call, I just think I'd rather take our best 11 vs their best 11.  I will qualify that by saying, I didn't study any game film and it's possible they saw something I don't know about

2.  I may have talked myself out of this one bragging about our win throughout the courthouse for 8 hours today (hooray government).  I thought we should have kicked a FG to go up 2 scores HOWEVER, now I'm wondering after their kicker looked like an 8th grader trying his first kick on their FG on that end, that maybe the angle was not comfortable for the coach.


----------



## krwilson2

The Chop said:


> Just got back to Etown Ky from the game. Great to see people  at the pre game reception at the Paddy Wagon. Great venue to host us. Congrats to them.People at EKU couldn't have been nicer. AD went out of his way to get us directed with a personal escort thru the EKU players running thru their tunnel.The stadium was new and well thought out. Sycamore's effort on D was TREEMENDOUS.They simply played their butts off. About 2/3 of the way thru the 2nd quarter the offense kicked it into high gear and after halftime it was lights out. Great effort



Their entire stadium experience was excellent - from parking to the stadium itself...


----------

